# Trauma Kits/IFAKs - SOTech Viper vs BFG Micro Trauma Kit



## TrueBlue (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey gents,

Does anyone have any experience with SOTech's Viper Flat IFAK, Blue Force Gear Micro Trauma kits, or similar 'small of back'/belt mounted IFAK's? I'm looking for an alternative to my company's issued pouch and prefer to live by the 'buy once, cry once' philosophy. Reason behind a belt mounted IFAK is because my job often involves me not wearing my kit and being in a vehicle for long periods of time and I'd like my medical gear, sidearm/ammo, radio, etc. on my person when my kit isn't within arms reach.

SOtech Viper:
Viper Flat IFAK, A1

BFG Micro Trauma Kit:
Micro Trauma Kit NOW! EDC Trauma Kit | Tactical Trauma Kit | IFAK Kit

Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 30, 2018)

Of the two I like the BFG better.  They are similar, the BFG to me is a bit flatter and 'wears' better.


----------



## SPAK (Jun 7, 2018)

I have the sotech viper.... it’s ok. It’s really not as flat as they advertise once you put your ifak together. Problem is if you don’t fill it appropriately it can fall out. I’ve seen it happen with someone who didn’t fill their ifak properly.

I ended up cutting off the extra tails on either end. They get snagged on crap. It’s one headache I don’t need.

In the truck with full kit it’s not bad. It lines up with the profile of my rear plate so it still feels like I’m sitting in a normal chair.

It works, but I wouldn’t necessarily go and recommend it if you found something better.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 7, 2018)

I also have the Viper.  If I am not in a vehicle for an extended period of time, it is OK, otherwise it feels like a fucked up lumbar support.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 7, 2018)

One of the guys on the team uses the BFG for patrol duties.  He likes it.  I use one from Tactical Medical Solutions.  It’s bigger, but it doesn’t bother me and it holds what I want to carry.


----------

